# Gender and Feeling/Thinking preference



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

I think it would be interesting to know the percentages of the different possibilities listed above.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Female, a feeler. But I don't think we know most of the trends from studying typology statistics, so this thread might not be very helpful.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

My biological sex is male and my preference is Thinking.


----------



## ayu (May 20, 2010)

Female, Thinker.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

What if we don't identify with either (or with both!) gender?

I'm biologically female and I am a Thinker.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Gender and sex male, thinking preference.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

biological sex male, gender neutralish-maleish, unknown preference (because I'm confused about my type)


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Biologically male, Gender neutral/female-ish: Feeling preference.

I voted female feeler.


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

interesting


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Female, Thinker :kitteh:


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

I am a male.

I relate more to the female gender and have a feeling preference


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Female with a thinking preference.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Despite the label. I think that I have an equally valued Ti and Fe. As such, it's difficult for me to know if I was a feeler or a thinker, because I usually test as INxPs on dichotomy tests. Having an equal preference for thinking and feeling judgements made sense to me, and it's not that hard for me to make value judgements and rational judgements.


----------

